# Salmon patties and more



## jcam222 (Jan 25, 2020)

Another rainy then snowy day with no specific plans. Decided as usual I might just play in the kitchen. My wife and I both love salmon patties and have not had them in ages. Went off to the store to buy a few things to combine with on hand items and leftovers. I did not have time to catch a step by step and there were many steps which would have made it picture overkill lol. Here are the finish shots of the courses and general recipes. 

First up was an appetizer. We had a few leftovers artichokes and some spinach. There is always a variety of cheeses in the refrigerator. Picked up some nice larger mushroom caps and went for stuffed mushrooms. Mince up some artichokes and spinach, added some gouda and parmesan and stuffed the caps. Baked at 400F until nice and browned. Served on a bed of wilted spinach with kalamata olives, tomato pesto, roasted garlic and mild  oil packed italian peppers.








Next up was the main course. Salmon patties and a Caprese salad. 

Salmon Patties

15 ounces canned boneless skinless salmon
1/2 cup almond flour
2 eggs
2 green onions, minced
1 teaspoon fresh dill
1 teaspoon fresh parsley
1/2  teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
Mix it all together and fry away. I fried in my cast iron skillet with avocado oil. 

Caprese Salad was simply fresh mozzarella , tomato  and basil. Alternate tomato and mozzarella slices with the fresh basil in between. People often hit this with a balsamic reductions but I wanted the flavors to come through on their own. I hit mine with fresh cracked pepper, coarse salt and a drizzle of herb infused olive oil compliments of 

 tx smoker
 (thanks Roberts its excellent). 

I repurposed a bit of my Tzatziki sauce by adding mayo , more dill and some caper juice for a sauce. Topped the salmon patties with that. 







Last up was dessert. As many of you know we do the keto thing so this was a keto masterpiece lol. First I made some fresh homemade whip cream. Very simple just 1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 3 tbsp Swerve ( can use sugar or any sugar sub) and 1 tsp pure Mexican vanilla. Whipped with the mixer until I got nice peaks and off to the frig it went. 

The main part of the dessert is a dark chocolate lava mug cake. 


2 TBSP Unsalted Butter, melted
1 Egg
2 TBSP Erythritol (I use this Erythritol found on Amazon)
2 TBSP Unsweetened Cocoa Powder
1 TBSP Heavy Cream
Pinch of Salt
1 TSP Vanilla Extract
I did this times 3 to make 3 cakes. Melt the butter and whip by hand with the egg until bubbly. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well. Pour even amounts into ramekins.  Takes a bit to get the hang of the right time as it varies by microwave. Nuke between 30 and 45 seconds to set the outside while maintaining the gooey middle. My microwave was best at 30. Some may take more than 45 seconds. 
I plated them on top of the fresh vanilla whipped cream, dusted them with Swerve confection sugar sub.  Topped with a couple fresh raspberries and fresh mint leaf. Finally a few sugar free chocolate chips.  The cake itself is gooey and not overly sweet. I used dark cocoa powder. Next time I may bump the sugar sub up a bit but overall this was pretty delicious!!







Well that's it! Thanks for looking!! Think I am off to have that 3rd lava cake now that its solo tv time with the wife off to bed LOL.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like you had a great dinner! I love a good salmon patty!
Mushrooms look tasty! But that lava cake....man that looks good!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2020)

All looks good. I've made hundreds of Salmon Patties in various restaurants but never developed a taste for them. I'll have some CAKE though!...JJ


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2020)

I hate canned salmon we were forced to eat it as kids,I could devour them shrooms.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 26, 2020)

Not much on salmon either. But those mushrooms and salad are awesome! Great job and presentation! Point!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 26, 2020)

The shroom caps are what catches my eyeballs, that's some gore-may stuff right there! Like, RAY


----------



## xray (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow jcam that looks stunning both visually and stomachly!!

I'm like others with the salmon. I WANT to like it but I just can't get a taste for it. We had something similar growing up but used canned tuna instead. I really would like to try some of that sauce on Tuna Patties I think they would be great with it, big fan of capers!

The caprese salad is me all day. Those mushrooms are some of my wife's favorite. I think she would probably trade me for a plate of those stuffed shrooms!!

Awesome, sorry I'm late to the party!

Like!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks like you had a great dinner! I love a good salmon patty!
> Mushrooms look tasty! But that lava cake....man that looks good!


 Thanks!!  Lava cake was pretty tasty!!


chef jimmyj said:


> All looks good. I've made hundreds of Salmon Patties in various restaurants but never developed a taste for them. I'll have some CAKE though!...JJ


 Cake was tasty, not super sweet but rather a semi sweet dark chocolate but the sweet of the whipped cream offset it!


tropics said:


> I hate canned salmon we were forced to eat it as kids,I could devour them shrooms.
> Richie


My brother hates them to this day for that same reason lol 


Steve H said:


> Not much on salmon either. But those mushrooms and salad are awesome! Great job and presentation! Point!


Thanks! Shrooms were tasty. 


sawhorseray said:


> The shroom caps are what catches my eyeballs, that's some gore-may stuff right there! Like, RAY


Thanks Ray 


xray said:


> Wow jcam that looks stunning both visually and stomachly!!
> 
> I'm like others with the salmon. I WANT to like it but I just can't get a taste for it. We had something similar growing up but used canned tuna instead. I really would like to try some of that sauce on Tuna Patties I think they would be great with it, big fan of capers!
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I also do love tuna burgers! Man I was sure my wife would love the Caprese but doubted it would be super dooper for me. I was wrong, the  basil really makes it fly. Delicious!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2020)

Everything looks delicious to me!
I'll have to look into this Keto diet.
It sure has a lot of good food choices!
Al


----------



## Braz (Jan 27, 2020)

Grew up Catholic back in the "no meat on Friday" days so I ate a lot of salmon patties as a kid. I still like then though and this cook reminded me that it has been a while. Adding salmon to the shopping list.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 27, 2020)

Braz said:


> Grew up Catholic back in the "no meat on Friday" days so I ate a lot of salmon patties as a kid.


Same here and was not a fan.  My parent's version was quite basic and not too tasty.  That said, I believe canned fish has improved since then (also buying premium stuff) and the thought of adding some green onion sounds good.  IE kinda sorta flat crab cake.  Might have to try it.  

Heckuva spread though!  LIKE  The mushrooms sound amazing!  Sometimes dinner is large amounts of appetizers and no main.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 3, 2020)

Wife and I eat a lot of Salmon patties because.........whenever we bring home Salmon we just caught and start the processing procedure, we end up with pounds of Salmon meat that we've scraped off the bones, etc, which so many just toss away.   This meat is turned into Salmon patties.


----------

